# Motorway tolls in Portugal



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

The system for collecting Portuguese motorway tolls can be a minefield if you are not prepared for them especially if you have used the motorways in France and Spain.

This info only applies to foreign tourists using motorways with electronic toll systems. I've just set out the two systems Easytoll and Tollcard which I think will cover most tourist needs.

EASYTOLL
The EASYToll system is a method for automatic payment of electronic tolls, for tourists and immigrants, with the association of a credit card (Mastercard and Visa) to the license plate of the vehicle.

The driver, not having to leave the vehicle, enters the credit card in the payment termina and the system automatically associates the vehicle's license plate to the bankcard. The tolls rates owed are directly debited to the account associated with the card.
At the time of sign up, valid for 30 days, a ticket is issued as proof and must be kept.
The sign up has a cost of 0.60€+VAT and each journey has an administrative cost of 0.26€+VAT.

Sign up at the Welcome Points located at the border posts at the following locations:
A28 - Viana do Castelo; A24 - Chaves; A25 - Vilar Formoso; A22 - Vila Real de Santo António

We have used this system at the A22 Vila real and found it simple to use. The system is well signed and should be easy to find. The ticket took a few moments to appear and we had almost given up when it appeared, so don't panic. The credit card was returned almost immediately. Portuguese vehicles only have six digits on a number plate and we noticed that the first letter of our number plate was missing. One can only assume the system can only deal with six digits.

TOLLCARD
The TOLLCard is an "on the shelf" product, activated through an SMS, with a fixed amount to be consumed depending on circulation. This solution allows payment in cash or with bankcard, is valid for one year and your balance can be found on the Internet. It is aimed at tourists and immigrants. The driver can buy a pre-loaded card with 5, 10, 20 or 40 € (with an added service cost of 0.60€+VAT for each purchased card).

After purchasing the card, the driver shall proceed to its activation by sending an SMS by mobile phone with the code printed on the card and the license plate of the vehicle (instructions on the card), so that it is associated with the license plate of the vehicle. You can activate more than one card, with the accumulation of balances. The driver can check the card balance *HERE *and when the card balance runs out, the customer will receive an alert SMS. The activated balances will be consumed depending on the use of highways with electronic toll collection only and for each journey it´s applied an administrative cost of 0.26€+VAT.

Each card is valid for one year after its activation.

A tollcard that is not activated or damaged can be returned in any CTT office and its purchasing cost will be refunded. The remaining credit can also be refunded if a credit card was used for the payment (as long this was ordered during the sign up), in a 6 month maximum period.

Buy it at CTT post-offices, at Portuguese highway´s service areas or at www.tollcard.pt.

We have not tried the Tollcard system yet but plan to do so before we return home in April. So will let you know how we get on.
I've put this info together from 
http://www.portugaltolls.com/web/portal-de-portagens/home?anchor=column-5 
there's more info on the site on the toll collection system.

Please feel free to add any additional info to this post or correct anything that's not clear.

Safe t ravelling

Don


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Don Madge said:


> The system for collecting Portuguese motorway tolls can be a minefield if you are not prepared for them especially if you have used the motorways in France and Spain.
> 
> This info only applies to foreign tourists using motorways with electronic toll systems. I've just set out the two systems Easytoll and Tollcard which I think will cover most tourist needs.
> 
> ...


"we noticed that the first letter of our number plate was missing. One can only assume the system can only deal with six digits."

The system is set up to recognise any foreign number plates, we have used this system several times and it has always recognised and printed our 7 digit number. I presume yours must have been a glitch in the system, it would be interesting to know if you ever get charged.

The 'Tollcard' can be bought and activated online by following the 'here' link and can also be topped up online. No physical card is produced if done online so it is advisable to keep some sort of record of the transaction.

Also be aware that there is no mechanism for post payment of the *electronic* tolls and they do keep records, as I found out personally.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Don

Great and useful post.

So, who said you were past your useful sell-by-date? 

None of us. 

Self-inflicted injury:wink2: - could have been Court Marshalled:wink2::laugh:

Please stick with us Don, by whatever means:wink2:

Geoff


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

Al42 said:


> "we noticed that the first letter of our number plate was missing. One can only assume the system can only deal with six digits."
> 
> The system is set up to recognise any foreign number plates, we have used this system several times and it has always recognised and printed our 7 digit number. I presume yours must have been a glitch in the system, it would be interesting to know if you ever get charged.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update it's very useful, nothing like local knowledge.

We got charged €10.50 for the trip from Villa Real to Lagos in the car.

I'll try and get a Tollcard on line, my computing skills are not good so might have to fall back on the post office.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have just used the E90 from the Spanish border at Badajoz almost to Lisbon and then down the E1 to Albufeira. Cost €30 in a car but the road was almost deserted. This was take a ticket and pay.

Last year we made the mistake of going straight through a non barrier toll booth and had to pay an extra €30 fine.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I can't believe that Don is classified as a "junior" member. A legendary member would be more appropriate I think:laugh:

Dick


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

Update on the toll card.

We bought the toll card on line and it has worked very well. I've topped it up once and we have more than enough credit to get us out of Portugal when we leave. As it's valid for a year I can top it up before we leave home next October.

It takes about 2/3 days for your account to be updated after using the toll road.

Details of toll card here http://www.tollcard.pt/fetcwcm/wcmservlet/pt/home/

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Don...wish we'd had that before we went into Portugal !

We had the same " mis-read" of our number plate in December when entering at the automatic A22 toll on the border west of Huelva. All digits were there but the second one- an X- had been read as 4. We were concerned and rang the toll firm but were told not to worry. As it happens, when the bill came through online, we had been recognised and correct tolls charged. 

What concerned us more was when we came to leave western Portugal 32 days after entering. There are no automatic toll machines at the western end of the A22 and we were advised to buy a toll card. Neither Lagos nor Praia de Luz post offices had any or any suggestions as to what we should do. We set off along the A22 on our return rather concerned. The N122 was not an option for us as there are road works and the variable speed limits make it a pain.

We called in the first service station after Lagos ( before the first toll gate) and she had plenty of 20 euro cards so we bought one and took the instructions outside to validate it via a mobile phone ! We had 3 unsuccessful attempt before going back to ask what we were doing wrong. We were told not to follow the instruction leaflet, not to follow the instructions on the ticket but to do exactly the same as the example given on the ticket. This we did, it accepted our validation and we arrivied at the Spanish border with about 2 euros left- which will be still usable next December.

We tangled with the system some years ago, when it was being set up and there we used N roads rather than tolls as we could not find anywhere to sell us any toll tickets. The cost of replaced fillings and loose screws caused by the cobbled roads was more than the fine would have been I suspect !

Keep well and safe journey home and I hope your move goes smoothly.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Although we used and paid both ways on the E1 and A6 entering and leaving Portugal, we took Dons advice and never paid on the A22.??
After seeing the cameras and toll charges we did call into a service area and bought a €10 card. But the process of registering using a mobile phone was complicated and an old duffer like me gets confused so never bothered to complete. Then I thought if I gave the system my reg and details they might find it easy to chase me so I didn't.!!
We used the A22 almost every week and never did pay. So maybe eventually we might get chased. But I will just refer them to Don and plead innocence. 

Ray.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

I thought the tolls on the A22 were reasonable and used it several times recently but in a hire car.

Realised when we checked the car in at Faro airport and paid the tolls ?9.45 on our UK credit card and were then informed the tolls for the final journey to the airport , 2x?0.85 and a ?1.35 weren't included so will have to cough up another foreign transaction fee of about £3 on top. Doh!

We usually use our NW fee free card but the rental company had a different UK card on their system.

Steve


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We always check in to Portugal at the Vilar Formoso service area and get the 30 day ticket. But, so far, have not been able to work out, find, or get info about toll roads going north.
Last year when we were back north we didn't even know if the road we were on was a toll road or not. We just winged it and not had any repercussions.....So far! A Dutch friend did the same and said he had a couple of payments taken from his bank account about a month after getting home.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> A Dutch friend did the same and said he had a couple of payments taken from his bank account about a month after getting home.


That's interesting. We assumed, when we bought the 30 day pass on the A22 near Huelva, that we had given the authorities a mandate to debit our account for 30 days only, and no longer. When we were ready to travel back from the western Algarve our 30 day pass had expired and, when we phoned, we were told that there was no way we could extend or renew it online and we would have to buy toll cards from the post Office. No mention was made of " or service stations " however.


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

Spacerunner said:


> We always check in to Portugal at the Vilar Formoso service area and get the 30 day ticket. But, so far, have not been able to work out, find, or get info about toll roads going north.
> Last year when we were back north we didn't even know if the road we were on was a toll road or not. We just winged it and not had any repercussions.....So far! A Dutch friend did the same and said he had a couple of payments taken from his bank account about a month after getting home.


See for toll collections and rates.

http://www.portugaltolls.com/web/portal-de-portagens/home?anchor=column-2


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Still confused!
Ok, I go online and buy a tollcard, then what? I've paid the fee but don't have a card or even a receipt.


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

Spacerunner said:


> Still confused!
> Ok, I go online and buy a tollcard, then what? I've paid the fee but don't have a card or even a receipt.


You buy your card here http://www.tollcard.pt/fetcwcm/wcmservlet/en/home/index.html 
They will mail you a receipt that you can print off or like us have it on our tablet to produced if required.

You will get an access code so you can check your balance here.
https://www.ctt.pt/fepme/app/open/tollCardBalance.jspx?request_locale=en

This is the list of motorways were you can use you toll card http://www.tollcard.pt/fetcwcm/wcmservlet/en/consultar/rede-autoestradas.html


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry Don, unbelievably complicated. I just gave up.

Ray.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Just paid for a new one, took all of 5 minutes using this link:

http://www.portugaltolls.com/web/por...nchor=column-2

Then under TOLLCARDS click on BUY HERE, choose what card you want, follow the payment steps, receive confirmation and then print or save the receipt.

Or even simpler go straight to the payment page via:

http://www.tollcard.pt/fetcwcm/wcmservlet/en/home/index.html

Both links are in previous posts by Don Madge.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Don Madge said:


> You buy your card here http://www.tollcard.pt/fetcwcm/wcmservlet/en/home/index.html
> They will mail you a receipt that you can print off or like us have it on our tablet to produced if required.
> 
> You will get an access code so you can check your balance here.
> ...


Success! After lots of false starts and freezing websites managed to buy a tollcard. Shan't feel so guilty now, on the way home.
Thanks,Don for your help.


----------

